
KDevelop 5.5 Released - Liriel
https://www.kdevelop.org/news/kdevelop-550-released
======
ktpsns
I love Kdevelop so much. Since the integration of the Clang ecosystem, the C++
language support really improved a lot. Kdevelop just feels so much faster
then, for instance, Eclipse.

